# Snowboard Box for sale.



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

why didn't you post this under marketplace section for buying and selling


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Did not think to but if you're interested here are some pictures.
Box pics pictures by SnowboardBoxes - Photobucket


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

wtf are those ugly pieces of shit I can't tell if it's a box or just a stack of broken boards.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Quit trying to be all artsy witht the angles and take a damn picture of the whole thing!


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey dudes, just put up 2 more pics of the whole thing. Those other shots were kind of artsy haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Press board really? Talk about fucking cheap I'd rather just buy a set up from Jibs for cribs at least then I know it's built right and will last.


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Dude if you're talking about the plywood at the from of it, thats just covering the frame, its not the frame and isn't that necessary. And jibs for cribs is like $900 for a 10 footer, fuckin rip


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

OSB will swell up with water and eventually fall apart


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

just wondering if this piece will stay on and how it is attached to the box. 
I'm concerned a few good hits and it would rip out of the wood???











BurtonAvenger said:


> Press board really? Talk about fucking cheap I'd rather just buy a set up from Jibs for cribs at least then I know it's built right and will last.


Just checked out their site, nice stuff, pricey but nice.


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

It's attached with long rust proof screws to not just the plywood but the 2x4s under that. And theres a fair amount of them. Also its level with the piece of hdpe next to it.


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Also OSB is weaker than regular plywood and when i painted the wood, i used primer and water resistant paint over that.


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Also are you talking about the coping or the hdpe sheet?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

the coping pipes mounted to the outer sides of the box before the HDPE sheet


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah they are definitely stable like I said screwed pretty sturdily.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That isn't coping it's fucking pvc don't try to kid yourself. Jibs for cribs might be more expensive but at least I know it won't break or water log and I'll have the damn shit for the next 20 years. Seriously man press board is a joke, 2x4 woo hoo awesome they still rot. Metal is the way to go sure it costs more but it'll last longer. Also did you even use Lexan on the top? And PVC come on. This thing looks like my 7th grade shop project to build a skate box. Why would anyone pay for this when for about 100 dollars in material they could build the same thing or if they're industrious just go pull apart some shipping pallets for the center wood and go to town?


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok asshole, its fucking HDPE, better than lexan. The same stuff they use at resorts and on your jibs for cribs. Who gives a fuck if its pvc, wat difference will it make. And if you use pressure treated wood and sealing paint it will make it last longer. They make fucking houses out of wood, I think it will last.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww someone can't take constructive criticism. Not my fault it looks like a child with downs syndrome built it.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

lol
10char


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ya know, it wouldn't look as bad if you re-designed the "coping". Some pvc screwed to the edge of the ply looks like crap.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I gotta chime in on these wooden boxes not looking all that great... And longevity is def a concern.

However the jibs for cribs is SERIOUSLY over priced...

Someone could buy all of the product for cheap and hire a local welder off craigslist to put it all together for them. It's only a few hours worth of work, max. 

Hell, it makes me want to buy another welder and do it locally.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Heine Snow Tools will custom make features, too. I'm sure you'll pay top dollar for them, just like Jibs for Cribs but they have some unique options. They are really known for their collapsable aluminum drop in platform and high speed tow winches, but I'm sure their features are very well made.

I'm not sure why you attached plastic PVC coping to this. It doesn't matter how they're attached, they are going to tear out from the box. It's not the fasteners that will fail, it's the PVC itself.

Overall, I just have to question that the construction won't last. Without seeing the actual skeletal frame, you can't even see whether or not the particle boad covering it bears any of the load or not, like the webbing in a box-beam girder. If that were the case, as soon as it starts to swell from being around snow, it would become unusable. And even if the skeleton had complete independent integrity, it would also be in jeorpardy since it's made from 2x4's. It doesn't matter if they are pressure-treated and coated, they won't have the same longevity as metal.

Also, how would you plan to ship this thing so it would survive? Shipping it would cost more than the box would which means it's far more cost effective for me to build something like this myself in the location where it will be actually used.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya, the op should've maybe done a bit more research... Or hopefully this is the only box he's made and can just shred it himself


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's my box, still needs HDPE top but you get the picture. I'm not selling it so I am not concerned about rot. This baby is solid and best part it was a father/son project, mostly son.

I also see the PVC ripping out of the side but before the PVC breaks. I think it may just pull the screws right out in a fairly long section. 
Good luck on the sale though


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Also, how would you plan to ship this thing so it would survive? Shipping it would cost more than the box would which means it's far more cost effective for me to build something like this myself in the location where it will be actually used.


This ^, unless you have locals that want to pick up your questionable plywood box nobody with common sense would pay for that thing to be shipped, they could just build it themselves if they had a few hours.


slyder said:


> Here's my box, still needs HDPE top but you get the picture. I'm not selling it so I am not concerned about rot. This baby is solid and best part it was a father/*slave* project, mostly *slave*.


fixed that for ya. 

>hey son, want a super cool box we can shred on?
>ya!!
>THEN GO BUILD IT!!!

jk


----------



## SnowBoardBoxes (Aug 29, 2011)

Ya you're right about the shipping that'd be a bitch to figure out. I was planning on keeping this one none the less for this winter but I think I'll just stick with only this one and screw the whole sale shit. Ya I guess I could look locally too. Ill probably just end up using this 1 and thats it


----------

